# Eglin deer



## Texas dude (Dec 7, 2008)

Killed this morning on Eglin. He weighed 142 pounds, was 6.5 years old and had 4 inch bases.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Really nice deer!! Congrats


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool crab claws...nice wma buck.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

congrats , were you on the commanders hunt ? great buck for public land:thumbup:


----------



## Texas dude (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, it was on the Commanders hunt.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Good Deal , Saw a nice 9pt. that was killed right across the road from me this morning. hope to make that hunt next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice buck for Eglin.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Purdy buck


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Very nice deer. Wish I woulda saw one of those. Congrats


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice; congratulations!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! Nice looking buck!


----------



## tjwstang (Dec 26, 2010)

*good job*

nice deer ant seen much last two weeks here


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful Buck!!! Nice thick and dark rack!!! Geat job!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice buck, CONGRATS!!


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

1st: Congrats on a very impressive buck

2nd: If I shot it, I'd have two destinations in mind for it:
1. The freezer
2. The wall

Scoots


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome deer! I hunt alot in blackwater, I think I need to switch...


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Great Eglin buck! Congrats!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice buck! The commanders hunt was alot of fun. I was fortunate enough to hunt it saturday morning. Wish this buck woulda walked past me! Congrats.


----------



## Texas dude (Dec 7, 2008)

And that is the same deer. I just took one while he was hanging. This time I made sure there was nothing on his nose.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Where abouts on eglin do the y have this hunt?


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

That a great buck. Congrats


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a great buck:thumbup:congratulations


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

CURDOGMAN - 
It's a closed area hunt. The one I went on a few years ago was over towards navarre near the bombing ranges. I saw more deer that day then I have any other hunt. I ended up shooting 2 8's one was 152 pounds and had an 18 inch spread the other was 141 and a 16 inch spread. Needless to say if you ever have the oppertunity to take the hunt do it! you wont regret it. I saw 3 other rack bucks and probably 25 does after I tagged out already. There was also a bunch of hogs killed to. I didnt see any though.


----------



## Sixpoint (Jan 24, 2011)

*How*

How do you get invited to this hunt? I buy a license every year but only get to hunt on Saturdays and holidays. Sure would like to increase my chances


----------

